# Puppy Treats



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all, 

Herbie comes home in 2 weeks and I am completely confused by all the treats on the shelves, we've pretty much got everything on the checklist and then some, but I want to get some treats for training so I can get that underway straight away. What are your recommendations?

Thank-you x


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

Puppy milk bones are fairly good, kind on the tummy, although for training I always use cheese (mature)


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Dried liver treats are the best. I just cut them up into small pieces cause they dont' need a huge treat when training. With Molly when she was a baby I would just use her dry dog food and she would sit etc...for that. When they are very small anything is a treat for them really. I even use Cheerios cereal (low calorie and very small)


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Dried liver treats are the best. I just cut them up into small pieces cause they dont' need a huge treat when training. With Molly when she was a baby I would just use her dry dog food and she would sit etc...for that. When they are very small anything is a treat for them really. I even use Cheerios cereal (low calorie and very small)


I agree with the dry dog food, we used dry dog food that we already feed them and the more physically active they are during training etc, the more "treats"/training they will end up getting.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When I measure out my dogs dried food I take smeout of their daily allowance and it it in spot on the side. This is then available through the day to use as rewards.
More high value treats can be used, but when you first bring your pup home you don't want to upset their tummy by using too rich treats.
I use baked liver, cheese, frankfurter or green pepperami as super treats when out training where there are lots of distractions.


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Not sure f wellness is available in the UK, But we like their puppy treats and we cut the into smaller pieces.

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/product-details.aspx?pet=dog&pid=65&dm=snack


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

SPCnut said:


> Not sure f wellness is available in the UK, But we like their puppy treats and we cut the into smaller pieces.
> 
> http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/product-details.aspx?pet=dog&pid=65&dm=snack


I use those all the time I cut them up really small I get 9 small treats from 1 square  And I like that everything in them is natural.


----------

